# 언듯



## vientito

I look this one up in naver, it says it is of north korean.

I am confused because from googling this word seems quite common in korean articles.

Is this one quite popular in korean language used in the south as well?


----------



## vientito

I think it's misspelled - should have been 언뜻 instead.  

By the way, 언듯 or 언뜻 ?  are they of similar sense?  

The meaning I refer to is when certain flashback comes back to mind all of a sudden.


----------



## jakartaman

I've never heard of it. We have 언뜻, meaning briefly or for a short period of time. Maybe the google results were typos of 언뜻. You can say, "언뜻 보았어" to mean "I glanced it," or "I had a brief look as I was passing."


----------

